# Kreg Router Table Cabinet - Almost Finished



## PeteG (2 Nov 2014)

Just a couple of images of where I'm up to. I have a small door to make for the router housing, plus the drawer fascia's, I also need to sort the wiring and dust extraction. I called in Wickes yesterday thinking they stocked peg board, but sadly they don't. I'm hoping to put it on the sides for holding table accessories. Nothing is permanently attached yet. The bottom drawer will be bolted on, the two cutter housings and centre drawer are separate units, a couple of screws should hold these in place. Once I have everything in place, I'll take it all apart for a good spraying


----------



## DiscoStu (2 Nov 2014)

Looks excellent


----------



## PeteG (3 Nov 2014)

Thanks Stu  I'm really pleased with how it's turned out, and not many mistakes so far :lol:


----------



## Wizard9999 (4 Nov 2014)

You do make really nice stuff for your workshop Pete. Big question is what colour will you go for? :lol: 

Terry.


----------



## PeteG (4 Nov 2014)

Thanks Terry  appreciated. I need more practise spraying and I have plenty of white paint, although I may be tempted to do the doors a different colour


----------



## Alexam (5 Nov 2014)

Nahhh Pete, that's not going to be good enough for the likes of you. I suggest you start again. I'll take that one off our hands at cost to save you a little. Just let me know when you would like it cleared away!


----------



## PeteG (6 Nov 2014)

Alexam":xf7tmq9u said:


> Nahhh Pete, that's not going to be good enough for the likes of you. I suggest you start again. I'll take that one off our hands at cost to save you a little. Just let me know when you would like it cleared away!




That's a very generous offer Alex, as soon as it's finished I'll be in touch :lol: I hadn't realised how difficult it was going to be picking up some white peg board! The local timber yard can supply brown, but not white, although a plain sheet [8x4] of white is only £6.00 Ex-Vat, so I may get one of those and drill the holes, shouldn't take that long


----------



## marcros (6 Nov 2014)

or paint the brown stuff white- probably quicker than drilling the holes in a plain sheet.


----------



## Gary (6 Nov 2014)

How do you find the wheels?

After a recent change I need to add some to my Jessem table.


----------



## PeteG (7 Nov 2014)

marcros":k3nyvgwq said:


> or paint the brown stuff white- probably quicker than drilling the holes in a plain sheet.



It did cross my mind Marcros, but thought it would soon look tatty with things knocking against it.  



Gary":k3nyvgwq said:


> How do you find the wheels?
> 
> After a recent change I need to add some to my Jessem table.



Bomb proof Gary! The shop I bought the table from didn't have any wheels in stock so I ordered some from Amazon. I thought they were a little expensive as the only castors I'd bought previously were from Axminster. These are solid and the table moves very easily, even over my uneven floor.


----------



## Gary (7 Nov 2014)

Thanks for that, there appears to be a slight difference in the two threads of kreg and Jessem. 

If you get the chance could you see if an m12 nut will fit on the castor screw thread?

Thanks


----------



## Roughcut (7 Nov 2014)

PeteG":1o8wc0wy said:


> marcros":1o8wc0wy said:
> 
> 
> > or paint the brown stuff white- probably quicker than drilling the holes in a plain sheet.



It did cross my mind Marcros, but thought it would soon look tatty with things knocking against it.  









White Eggshell paint is fairly durable.


----------



## PeteG (15 Nov 2014)

Roughcut":3519tgoj said:


> PeteG":3519tgoj said:
> 
> 
> > marcros":3519tgoj said:
> ...



I'll probably go with the white board Roughcut and just the drill holes I need, shouldn't be that many and quicker than spraying the brown


----------



## PeteG (15 Nov 2014)

I haven't had much time this week to do much with the router table cabinet, I was hoping by now to have at least a couple of coats of primer on the cabinet with the final coats over the weekend. But I've been unsure which way to go with the dust extraction. I had a little play connecting the vacuum to the Triton whilst it was in the cabinet to see how much waste it would pick up [no connection to the fence] and it was quite good. I used a straight cutter and made several rebates in some 3/4" ply, as the leading edge of the ply moved closer to the edge of the table, waste was being sucked in to the rebate, just like it did in Mr.Maskerys video after he makes a large hole in the router plate.

So with a couple of ideas I called in to Axminster [Warrington] this morning, I could have ordered on line but wanted to see all the connectors and how they would fit together. I picked up a "T" Junction and a Blast Gate, which was the only thing the "T" Junction would connect to for securing to the cabinet. They all fit together perfectly and even though the Black Gate could be screwed to the cabinet, fitting a plastic collar on the inside gives a very secure hold. My problem here is getting 63mm hose to connect to the housing on the Triton router, or getting a length of vacuum hose to connect the router housing to the plast collar. I'm thinking with this method that I can remove the vacuum hose from the router and hoover up any waste that makes it in to the cabinet.






The T Junction and Blast gate have been superimposed in the above image, in the below image, I cut a 64mm hole in some 3/4" ply.





My other option and probably the one I'll go with is the Axminster dust extraction adaptor, sadly they were out of stock of 63mm hose but I found this on Amazon which I'll order over the weekend. http://www.amazon.co.uk/63mm-Flexible-D ... cting+hose 
I'm tempted to put the blast gate on the back of the fence, again it all fits perfectly, and for times when the fence is too far away from the cutter to have an effect, I can close suction to the fence off. I tried it directly above the adaptor but I'd have to cut quite a bit off the bottom of the blast gate to make it fit.





At the moment I haven't cut any holes in the cabinet, so any ideas/comments would be appreciated  As soon as the hose arrives I'll be cracking on 

I should have mentioned: If I go with the "T" Junction, I'll be connecting to the shop vacuum, and connectiong the chip extractor if I go with the extraction adaptor.


----------



## PeteG (21 Dec 2014)

It's almost finished. I bought a few pegboard hooks but they didn't sit right on a test piece so accessory storage has yet to be decided!

This is the unit for the bottom drawer.





A clearer view of the same with the back and base boards in place.





The cutter housings went in next, and I made a couple of 6mm backed frames to cover up the pocket holes.





View of the back  




I was after blue knobs but couldn't find any so for now it's white ones. The "K" in Kreg also doubles as a door knob.





The righthand cutter unit has three tiers for 1/2" cutters, bit of a last minute decision, and two on the left for 1/4".





I seem to be missing a few images of the inside, must have been deleted by mistake! All I need now are some new cutters


----------



## walksatnight (21 Dec 2014)

Very nice router table


----------



## mahomo59 (21 Dec 2014)

Exceptional! Stealing all the above for my ujk router table set up.


----------



## bussy (25 Dec 2014)

mahomo59":zmafnvru said:


> Exceptional! Stealing all the above for my ujk router table set up.



+1 inspired me to do something similar with my setup


----------

